# Phone pairing for calls



## scamp333 (Aug 3, 2019)

Has anyone had problems with the car paring their phone for phone calls. The car will not pair with my phone for phone calls automatically like it used to when the car was new. I have to push connect after I get into the car. I have repaired it several times, reset the computer, unhooked both batteries on the car. I have a Samsung note 10+. my wife's phone does not pair either. She has a Samsung S9.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Delete *all* paired bluetooth devices from the car's list.
Delete *all* paired bluetooth devices from each phone.
Reboot the car.
Reboot each phone.
Now, try to pair just a single phone. Let us know how that goes before proceeding.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

IF you have two phones paired, it's really common that the wrong phone connects first. 
Follow Garsh's recommendation for making sure that you delete all connections from the phone AND the car before repairing.


----------



## scamp333 (Aug 3, 2019)

garsh said:


> Delete *all* paired bluetooth devices from the car's list.
> Delete *all* paired bluetooth devices from each phone.
> Reboot the car.
> Reboot each phone.
> Now, try to pair just a single phone. Let us know how that goes before proceeding.


That did not work. I still have to bring up the bluetooth screen and tap connect to get a phone to connect. Sometimes it will connect automatically, about one time out of 15.


----------

